# Cannot login to mysql for the first time...



## nooobie123 (Oct 3, 2009)

Isn't mysql's default root password blank for the first time you login after installation? I did


> mysql root -p


Then hit enter after being prompted for the password. Is there a default password that I don't know? Also, I didn't remember being asked to set the password while installing mysql.


----------



## crsd (Oct 3, 2009)

Tried `mysql -u root` without using password?


----------



## nooobie123 (Oct 4, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> Tried `mysql -u root` without using password?



Oh God, did I just typed -p? Dang, Thanks...


----------

